# microsoft clipart



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this question.
Can anyone tell me if is illegal to use a microsoft clipart to create a logo or to print to a t-shirt?

Thank you


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think that they include commercial use, check your EULA.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Dave is correct. Three ways to check..one is the EULA, contact MS or contact appropriate attorney


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

a) & b) are free, c) - :-(


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing, as i'm hoping to add graphics to some of my Slogans..

I 'Googled' the question, and it seems it's not a clear cut answer. Some seem to be free to use, others have 'royalties' etc..

There was a list of 'Free uses' Such as for School work, Church work.. etc... but for Commercial work it seems they hold the Copyrite.

Altho one post stated that if the Clipart you intend to use is 'edited' and changed by you, then it is ok to use it. Worth looking into some more tho, just to be on the safe side! 

D


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I've also been looking for royalty free clipart and have found that they generally allow any use other than for profit. I had a little better luck when I googled "public domain".


----------



## DeeeeLeeee (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, Thats seems to be more on the right track! 
Other key-words seem to be 'Royalty free' and 'Commercial use -Free Clip art'... and Similar variations!


----------

